# Garden Railways in Russia



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, dear colleagues!
I am a Russian fan of garden railways, now 2 years to collect his way to the suburban area. Of course, here in Russia it is a hobby not as common as in the U.S. and Europe, maybe even that I'm one of the first amateur garden railways.On Russian forums very little information about the garden road, so I joined here. Now my way - it is 50 feet road, 4 PIKO locomotive and 12 cars. Unfortunately, when leaving home to Moscow for the winter, I have to parse their way because of possible theft.In this season, I finally got semaphores, but unfortunately I do not really understand how to organize the analog control movement. Can you please tell how to connect the semaphores, and what parts need to purchase the LGB.
Just ask for tips on how to upload your photos online (I want to show the way).
Sorry for the terrible english, Regards, Michael


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Michael, you either need some internet space, where you store the photos - then setting a link here in your postings. 
or you aply for first class membership in this forum. first class membership includes space for photostorage. 
to your other question, i am not sure, if i understand well. 
you got semaphores(signals?) from which brand? LGB? 
and what do you want to do? have your trains run automatically? or do you want to activate the trains manually? how many trains at the same time? 

and welcome!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome Micheal, don't worry about your English, it's still much better than most of the youth in this country these days anyway







.
Have you tried Image shack (click me) it's a free hosting sight that you can upload pics to and then use the html forum code to post them here, Just cut and paste the link right into your post and it will show up.

Ron


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael:

I have used the LGB signals. They work very well with the other LGB equipment: track and external controllers. If they are LGB, did you get them new? If you got them new, the enclosed directions are the best you will get. If you didn't get those directions, let us know and we will be able, I hope, to direct you to a site with the directions. As I remember, when I used them 20 years ago, it would be very difficult to guide you through the set up. If your signals are LGB, if you send us the part number that would be very helpful.


Welcome to MLS. 


Chuck N


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Michael 

New LGB signals 5091 /92 /93 /94 come with 150mm 1015U track sections to isolate the entire block. One 1015U is usually pre-wired with an LGB 1203 contact set that controls power to the track. The 1203 is mated to the block the signal mast plugs into labeled 5091-5094. This block has a set of electrical solenoids that work like the EPL 1201 switch machine except they move the signal arm instead of the movable points of a track switch. The 1203 is mechanically linked so that the solenoid moves the electrical contacts as well as the movement of the signal. It is controlled by MOMENTARY application of DC [or 1/2 wave AC] to work the solenoid. Constant power will burn out the coils. LGB has a control box [5075N] with 4 momentary rocker switches for this purpose. AC External [non track] constant voltage is applied to the box and the circuit in the box provides the proper polarity of DC output to the solenoid. There is one pair of wires between the control box 5075N and the signal controller. 

Someone else please leap in and correct me if my memory has failed me on this. 

Welcome to MLS


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Michael, if you got a bit patience, at the weekend i could search for the LGB manual and load it up to my webspace, that you can load it down.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who responded to my topic! With photos, I realized - I spread links to Russian forums where posted photos (my nickname bluxer) 
http://forum.modelldepo.ru/showthread.php?t=3030 
http://kyivmodul.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1113 
I welcome your comments, do not judge very harshly. 
Thank you kormsen! Yes, my semaphores from LGB. On the road simultaneously to 3 trains, 2 will be at the station. Scheme of the road please take a look here: 
http://www.pereyezd.ru/photogallery.php?photo_id=4162 
http://www.pereyezd.ru/photogallery.php?album_id=101&rowstart=0 
http://www.pereyezd.ru/photogallery.php?album_id=101&rowstart=0 
Thank you, Regards, Michael


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Jim! In fact of the matter is that I bought the signals (3 pieces) are new but without the 150 mm track. Site LGB is not clear what kind of tracks that can be used in place of the usual insulated joints. Here in Moscow there is no possibility to buy LGB, I brought familiar from Germany. A PIKOwhile such tracks are not released


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael


I have scanned in the illustrations and English text for the LGB signals. 































Piko might sell something similar, but this is the insulated rail joiner sold by LGB. To use it you need to remove one of the brass rail joiners and replaced it with the plastic one. If you can anchor the rail you could cut the rail to provide a gap. You just have to make sure that the two pieces do not touch, otherwise you will loose the electrical isolation.











Chuck N


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Well. This is the reason for the experiments. This winter, the plan 2-3 times operated a garden railroad. The results will write a detailed report!


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Way. My colleague (also a fan of garden railways) have tried to implement in the garden marking early Russian Railways (before the second world war). And found out that the history of railroads second era in Russia is practically unknown. This is our problem, not our fault!


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, Chuck! I have already ordered a PICO insulated joints. I'll try to analog control, we have to buy the figure is difficult and expensive. But for the 3 trains is IMHO not necessary. Check for our holiday - the day the army on February 23, will make the photo and be sure to write the report. Sincerely, Michael.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, that did not immediately respond. The difference in time Russia and the U.S. 11 hours!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Michael, 

on my website you will find a manual from lgb. 
it helps to see, how signals and other things are to be connected. 

http://kormsen.info/ 

if you scroll down, you will find it on the left side. 
open it and save it to your computer.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Good day, gentlemen! "Some video about the Russian garden railways to my channel 
http://mbluxer.rutube.ru/


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you Kormsen! Begin to examine your site, we now have the night, my family went to bed and I was nobody hurt.
PS I like your slogan, your answer: "Garden Railways in every garden!"


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i was asking myself - what will the russians do with their modeltrains during the long winter? 
your rutube videos answered that. 

i think, we must be five or six hours apart. it is still afternoon here. 

by the way, the switchboxes from LGB for your signals cost much. but you can replace them with some diodes and some bellbuttons. 
and if you want to run an automatic system, you replace the magnets for the locos with those magnets, that are used for kichencupboard doors. 
the LGB 1700 reedswitches are easy to make yourself too. 

to give you advice, it would help if you would describe, what you plan to build. and a picture of a plan, if possible.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

During the Russian winter, dismantling the path to being stolen. This is a video shot on Christmas Day (Russia from 6 to 7 January). The street was -18 C, collected way and cleaned the snow alone for 3 hours. Fires in the fireplace and drank vodka (for warmth).Thanks for the advice and assistance. Plan the road please take a look here: http://www.pereyezd.ru/showphoto.php?photo_id=4162 While the path from the bridge to "ПОСТ ХОСТА" no, but plan to build it 
Q: What parts of the LGB are needed for the loop (to obtain a short circuit)? And where to put them? 
Thank you


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see you here, Michael, and thanks for sharing links to the videos of garden railroading in Russia. I truly enjoyed viewing them.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Michael, 

below is a copy from your plan. 
if you would be using battery power, it would be nice and easy. but in analogue (with trackpower) it seems quite demanding to me. 

like with a reverseloop, if you just connect all your track without isolators following this plan, you will have a shortcircuit. 
(look left of "Signal 2", where the red and the blue rail meet crossed.) 
so even if you do not want automatic traffic, you need to build a stop there. 

as i am believing, that you are in a modeltrain-desert, just like i am (meaning it is not easy to get the original parts), i will give you third world solutions to build with avayable things. 
(i am sure, that others will jump in and give you more perfect solutions soon) 

definitions: 
i will call "turnout", where two rails join each other. 
(the northamericans call that a switch, the english a point. but the northamericans and english say "switch" as well to the things you turn or push to connect some electrical wires. and the americans say "point" to the middle piece of a turnout, where two rails meet. - that is the part of a turnout, that the english call a "frog"... 
so, you see, i use "turnout", because it is a clear description) 
the things, that activate a turnout motor(by hand or by a magnet) i will call "switch". 
"point" i will use just for places. 

so, the minimum you need is at one point isolation of both rails and a good loco length away(at least 60 cm / 2 foot) another isolation of one or two rails. (*) 
the way, i noted the isolations, they are for a train coming from the left to signal 2 and going to turnout 1. 
(if you want the train to go from T1 to T2, the double isolation needs to be on the right side of the signal) 
when the train passes the double isolation, it stops, because the blue rail between double isolation and signal2 has no electricity. 
then you must reverse your power. after that you give for a moment (till the loco passed the signal) electricity to the dead piece of the rail. (with a pushbutton like for a doorbell) 

but i see one problem in your plan. a train changes direction, when it uses the diagonal between T1 and T2. when you want it to go back to the old direction, you have to back it up through the diagonale. 
if it were my layout, i would either make no diagonale or two diagonales. 

anyhow, to plan further, i would need to know more about what you want to do. 
do you want to operate the trains by hand, or do you want them to run, while you sit back and watch? 
(including, that a train stopping at Muxhebo sends another train to go... and so on...


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i forgot: 
to work your signals, yo can either buy the box with switches from LGB, or you use two bellbuttons with diodes per signal. 
you need a powerpack, that has not only DC, but also AC. 
one cable goes directly from Ac to the signal. the other goes to two buttons, after each button you put a diode. (one forward, one backward) after the diodes you join them both together to ONE cable and connect that to the other connector of the signal. 
the motors of turnouts work the same way. 
for automatic traffic you replace the switchbox or bellbuttons by reed contacts, that can be activated by magnets under the trains. 
(reedcontacts from LGB are easy to copy. just buy one, show the innards to a seller of electronic things and make your own. i will look, where i got the pictures from those, that i made.)


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you very much! You're right - we have a model for the scale G of the desert. Of course I want to automatic control. DIGITAL we do not sell. To do analog. I think the station will be Mihnebo signals on entry and exit of all truck. I do not want to pull a lot of wire around the garden. I will draw a diagram with all points and put it on the forum.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

good morning to you! 
do that, it will be interesting me. 
and good night, because i go to bed now.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Bluxer, 

You will find answers to many model train building and electronic information on the site of George Schreyer. 
I hope you find of help. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/index.html 
http://www.girr.org/girr/links.html 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/other_tips.html 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips.html 

Also i add my site. on using many common things to build model structures, 

http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i found it. 

here a picture of my selfmade reedcontact switches: 












edit:
Yogi is right. George schreyer's site is one of the best places to look for solutions!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for coming aboard our website Michael. And thank you for sharing your garden railway photographs with us. It seems that Kormsen has given you all good information. If you could possibly get a copy of "The World Of LGB", it would be very helpful to you. 

Спасибо, что пришли на борт нашего сайта Михаила. И благодарю вас за ваш обмен фотографиями сад железнодорожного с нами. Кажется, что Kormsen дал вам все хорошее информации. Если бы вы могли, возможно, получить копию "Мир LGB", было бы очень полезно для вас.

Google translation. I do not know how accurate is it. 
Google перевод. Я не знаю, насколько точны это.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you Kormsen! I realized that the semaphore is used to enable the reed switch. Hence need a magnet on the locomotive and the isolated joint of each signal. AThank you, Madman! I have all the answers check Google. My English is not very good. I will always publish photos, videos and stories about the Gardens of the railways in Russia. In Russia, the Gardens of the railways is very small. After the experiment with the reed will write a report. 
Thank you, Yogi! The site is very useful, learned a lot! 
Regards, Michael


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Very interesting reading and we enjoy to see others railroads from other part of the world. Hope to see more of your R.R. here
.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael- 

Good start on your railway, and I like your plan. 

For Russian railway history, I have found much on the narrow gauge lines (my main interest) including the old Pioneer and Children's railways. I know a little about the lines in the Baltic States,(honestly, mostly former Ostpreußen areas) and Ukraine, but as you say, not much else! 

Amazingly, there is an interest in the USA on Russian railways, but most modelling efforts are in H0.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Garrett! In Russia, a lot of fans of U.S. railways. I also really like the steam locomotives USA. Big Boy, Challenger, Yellowstone, locomotives giants. A masterpiece of engineering! But I'm a fan of the railroad standard gauge (1520 mm in Russia, or 5 feet). My garden railway has a theme: Germany (DB), 3-4 era standard gauge (1435 mm or 4.5 feet). My friends are fans of narrow gauge, not models, and the present. It is bad that Russia has a narrow gauge die, with little history of narrow gauge enthusiasts. Look at our website photo of the narrow groove. If it is not clear to you I will translate. http://www.pereyezd.ru/ 
Michael


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

In Russia there are no federal narrow-gauge railways. All the narrow gauge line in private. There are active, but less and less. In Ukraine, there are federal narrow gauge Haivoron-Roudnice. Odessa region. There is a semaphore. On the U.S. site http://www.railpictures.net/ have a photo. Find the link - I'll write.
My friend Sergei Kostygov-Russian historian of the narrow-gauge, author of "Narrow locomotives of Russia. " He has a private railcar, he frequently travels the narrow gauge
If you're in Russia - Russian rolled narrow gauge railways.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Michael. Thanks for the videos of the garden RR in your country. Very nice. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael- 

Thanks, I will have to look over that website. Meanwhile, here is one I have found to be informative: 

http://narrow.parovoz.com/ 

There are others on the Childern's railways also: 

http://railways.id.ru/english/index.html


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Good day! Site parovoz.сom in Russia know well. Many narrow gauge line in Russia is slowly dying. Near Moscow (180 km or 120 miles) has a working narrow gauge "Vasilevsky Moss"


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Finally it came to my 204th! Here is a brief overview of the model: Made sufficient authenticity and has 2 engine with individual drive of each cart, the length over buffers 570 mm, ie shorter than the Taurus and the 218-th to 45 mm. The markings are made well (which for this size of course). Interior cabins for this scale is made on the 3 +.Traction tests have not yet spent. The model is equipped with overhead parts of plastic (handrails and bumper narrow gauge version). This winter, plan to once again go to the cottage, there and spend the traction tests.The model is still in the garage - his wife's past box 2 x 3 feet carry hard!See photo here, post №269: 
http://forum.modelldepo.ru/showthread.php?t=3030


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, Friends! At last weekend tried to DCC - Management. 
It turned out very well. Steam locomotive BR 80 PIKO, decoder - from ROCO. ALL -HO. Worked fine, despite the snow - in Russia, still winter, though snow melts. One problem - the engine was twitching on the arrows. 50 meters trak for HO many. We will use the decoders firm Massoth (Germany). Who has advice or suggestions - write, it is very important to us. And if anyone would be in Russia in Moscow in summer - come and show our Garden RailRoad. My cell phone: +7 916 672 25 78 
Michael


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Winter is over, soon we will open the spring season, but has to contend with snow and now. See video: 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/4202852.html?v=44fdb6db755435554ae7da1ac67fac31


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't understand Russian, but it looks like you deal with the snow quite nicely.

We had our first warm weekend. I actually spent some time outside.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Conversation in Russian-over: "a lot of snow" - "try to-slow"- "take off soon"- "OK"- "let's all a circle. " I was shooting. The management of my friend - also a fan of the garden railway. Snow is already tired of - is 5 months old. Would rather have the summer! Sorry for my English - I use an interpreter.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael

The layout looks nice, even with all the snow, just shows you and your friend really love Garden Railroading to be out there in the weather.







You did very good on the plowing of the snow and clearing the tracks.









As for your English, you're doing much better than I would do trying to speak Russian, so don't worry about it.







Hope the weather turns warmer for you soon.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Warm days will only be after April 20. On the weekend of May pervyy plan to open a season spring / summer 2011. Can be digitally controlled. Report (photos and video) will put on the Russian forums and necessarily lay links here!


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

12 may set a decoder of digital control in the locomotive BR 218. Offer you a video of the test operation of digital control. This weekend we will try to work at the DCC "ranch" in Mikhnevo (in russian "ÐœÐ˜Ð¥Ð�Ð•Ð'Ðž"). 
Decoder installed on Massuth, digital station from Roco. 
Video: http://rutube.ru/tracks/4422930.html?v=e509a930ac138d52c5d646f87ca69858 
Another question: do not tell, dear colleagues, a booster is used garden railway. Current consumption of 12 amps. Share on the block sites I do not.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, Gentlemans! In July, was on vacation at his "ranch" and are actively building his railroad. Organized digital signals and manipulated by the station, spent lighting the buildings. Strongly do not scold, this is still the first steps of the garden railway. I liked the work of the locomotive with sound, neighborhood kids (and me too) forget about swimming and games and just ask"Uncle Mike, give me a ride!". Very much along the lines of dirty because of the grass and ants, but the diesel engine went very well. See the video here. 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/4668497.html


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

I continue to talk about the first steps of a garden railroad in Russia. Over the past half year, the club was formed in Moscow garden railway. One of us loves the American theme. He recently received from the U.S. model, the beautiful Shay locomotives and Baldwin. We tried them for the first snow in Mikhnevo (my ranch). Shay really enjoyed it.Please tell us more about this wonderful steam engine (prototype). And although I do not want to deal with an American theme, Shay necessarily buy. This engine should be in every collection! 
See the photos here: http://forum.modelldepo.ru/showthread.php?t=8794 
Sincerely, Michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting. I have to admit I only looked at the pictures since I read no Russian.

Here is a photo of his shay on the track

http://forum.modelldepo.ru/attachment.php?attachmentid=36987&d=1323549700


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess I misunderstood you - I did these photos. I want you to tell us about Shay locomotive in America. In Russia such information is difficult to find.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, but as a forum to insert a photo?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael

Maybe you'll find these of interest.









Geared Steam Locomotive Works - Shay Type[/b]

Wikipedia - Shay Locomotive[/b]

Shay Locomotives[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bluxer on 20 Dec 2011 04:17 AM 
Sorry, but as a forum to insert a photo? Michael

Since you are a Standard MLS member you'll need to use HTML to display your pictures in your replies, see following image.










Manually type in the HTML element code as seen in the above image.

Replace the portion displayed in blue text in the above image with the actual URL pointing to your picture.


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Bluxer, 
I think you would enjoy this you tube video about Shays in Cass West Virginia. It is a State Park dedicated to preserving Shays and other geared locomotives used in the logging and lumber industry. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLOB79xn130 

I am glad you like your Shay. I have the same model and love it too. 

Doc Tom


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

To SteveC: Thank you very much understood everything! 
To SteveC end Doc Tom:Thanks for the links and videos. Very interesting and original machine Shay. In Russia, there are none. 
I think that in my collection have to be the Shay and Climax. A small 2-axle wagons may be coupled to these locomotives?


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for the errors-translating using Google


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael... Your Enligh is very good. You don't need to apologize at all. For most of us on the forms, our Russian is... Ничто

Не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает.









I hope these posts will be of great help to you....


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you friends. I am glad that you understand me. I congratulate all a Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bluxer on 22 Dec 2011 10:39 AM 
Thank you, Thank you friends. I am glad that you understand me. I congratulate all a Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas! 
And a very








to you


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael

As Stan said, don't worry about it, you really wouldn't want to see my attempt at Russian.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Your shay is a logging loco. It didn't move very fast, but it would pull pretty heavy loads of logs and could negotiate very bad track.

Here is a site with a rather small photo of a shay working http://www.mountainstateland.com/Harvest.cfm

Here's a page about "Geared Locomotives." http://www.gearedsteam.com/

I'm more of a mainline steam model railroader myself.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Moscow strongly warmer rain. Typically, in these days we have-12C. Therefore, new meeting in Mikhnevo postponed until Jan. 5. DSS will experience in winter conditions and test the electric "German crocodile." The report will write after the tests.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Michael,We will have to get You into Live Steam.Here is a Clip that SteamTom1 Took,At one of our club Steamups.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

As promised, I spread a little report about meeting fans of the garden railroad in Mikhnevo. Weather this year is very warm 4 C. This is above the 10-15C at this time. Conducted a test tank wagon with Russian vodka from Marklin. Everyone loved it. 
see page dated January 6, nick artvaggon-time 15 38. Click on the link the video. 
http://forum.modelldepo.ru/showthread.php?p=110209 # post110209


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Dear friends! From 24 to January 28, 2012 will be an exhibition of models of large scale, in which we participate, and we - Russian lovers of garden railways.This is the first exhibition in Russia. Are shown: model tanks 1:16, 1:6 models of American trucks and of course the model railroad on a large scale. If any of you will be in Moscow, waiting for you: Metro Station Kalugskaya, concert hall "Meridian" time from 10 to 18 hours. Admission is free. 
January 28 held a demonstration tank battles, the work of American trucks and of course the garden railway.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB publication number 559 has been placed on line and has some useful info on the EPL system. 

And the Training Dutchman has many epl diagrams on his site. 

http://www.trainingdutchman.nl/


----------



## rubyfox1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello! I'm from Russia, Moscow. Your resource for a long time reading. Very informative. Especially Masterclass. I am interested in live steam. So far I have two live steam locomotive cost.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS RubyFox1,

Since you are into Live Steam don't forget to check out the Live Steam forum.


----------



## rubyfox1 (Feb 10, 2012)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); I'm still watching the topic "Masterclass." In the process of building a locomotive 4-2-4Tfrom a masterclass in 2005. But so far away until the end


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, gentlemens! I want to ask who in the U.S. produces signals for the garden railway ? It is understood semaphores or light signals is the American Railroad If you can, help links.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, gentlemens! This year my garden railway running four-axle passenger cars. It became clear that we need a circle of large diameter rails. In Europe, LGB makes the radius of 1200 mm (4 feet), but this is not enough. Please tell me what railsl you're using large radii. I found the rails at the Aristo-Craft. I beg your comments on these tracks, I would like to order a 3000 mm (10 feet) and 6000 mm (20 feet) of track curves. 
Thank you for your help, with respect, Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Look for flex track and a rail bender to make any curve you need, even S curves!!. 
LGB did make flex track (you bought 5 foot rails and 1 foot ties). 

Train-Li has track (rails and ties) made in Europe and has an awesome dual rail bender available.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB makes the radius of 1200 mm (4 feet), but this is not enough 
I think LGB makes an R5 radius curve, which is about 7.5', or 15' diameter. Try http://theworldoflgb.blogspot.com/2010/08/lgb-track.html


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for your advice bought a R5 from LGB. At the weekend I will shift the way. What happens, I will write a report and links to photos. In addition, the electronics on my work done on the DСС amplifier 12A. Now, at the same time I have operated up to 5 locks. Operates power and Roco and ECOS.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello gentlemen! In our company, lovers garden railways, one of us was given a car here. http://forum.modelldepo.ru/showthread.php?t=11351 
Q: how to make automatic body? Thank you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like a center dump gondola. You could use a servo (like model aircraft one) and then control it from a DCC decoder with a servo output, like an ESU or Zimo. 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 16 Jan 2011 12:29 PM 
Welcome aboard. Very interesting reading and we enjoy to see others railroads from other part of the world. Hope to see more of your R.R. here
.


----------



## bluxer (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## CHESTERRA (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello, I am not as an advanced railroader as Bluxer but I am from Russia as well. I'd like to have a garden railway for decorating my garden and making it more attractive for my children and their friends. Unfortunately, neither my hubby nor son-in-law wants to give me a hand and I ask you to help me. I have LGB starter set Harlekin(on batteries, at least at the moment an electrical version is too complicated for me), a few houses, a few sets of figures and a hired assistant able to do everything under a condition of my detailed explanation. My young railroaders-to-be want to have a highway crossing this railways, it's important and I want everything to look natural. I learnt and can explain how to construct tunnels and bridges, but no resources could give me a reply to a question - how to build a highway pavement. Our severe winters don't let us use concrete - a thin layer will have been cracked by the first summer. What could you advise me? What kind of materials do you use? And the 2nd question - are all LGB tracks compatible, I mean if I can I extend this starter set buying additional LGB sections. Would be very grateful for all ideas.


----------

